# Topics > Robotics > Software for robots >  Robotmaster, CAD/CAM for robots, Hypertherm Inc., Hanover, New Hampshire, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Hypertherm Inc.

Home page - hypertherm.com/hypertherm/robotmaster/robotmaster-cadcam-robotic-software

Website - robotmaster.com

youtube.com/robotmaster

facebook.com/RobotmasterOLP

twitter.com/robotmaster

linkedin.com/company/robotmaster-

Business Team Leader for Hypertherm Robotic Software - Chahe Bakmazjian

----------


## Airicist

Jabez Technologies has just released Robotmaster V6! 

 Published on May 23, 2013




> Jabez Technologies has just released Robotmaster V6 providing a unique integration of user control, speed and flexibility to Robotmaster's renowned automation and optimization tools. The new and intuitive V6 interface elevates Robotmaster to an unprecedented standard of user experience by giving robot programmers a coherent and dynamic tool that radically saves time and money.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotmaster V6 Named "Game Changer of the Year" In Motion Control by Robotics Business Review"

November 5, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Deburring with Robotmaster

Published on Jul 12, 2015




> Use Robotmaster to generate a robot program for deburring rough edges of machined parts or gears, or for any other process that requires smoothing of edges or surfaces.

----------

